# Need Advice for a friend



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright my friend in Manila has been talking to this girl from Manila for over a year, but she "dances" for a group all over philippines and works at a callcenter, but issue is she married to an american airforce guy while back they were talking and it upset my friend. He told me he couldnt be with her until for sure HE know files had been file for divorce. So far he told me they seen no proof of the husband file for divorce so idk what to say on it. For sure though I dont trust the girl at all. She is very gullible and always hanging out with many guys she calls her friends but all these guys like her so I surely feel a issue for him.


Any of you been through the experience? trying to help my friend


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

there is nothing you can do. He has to learn the hard way...


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> there is nothing you can do. He has to learn the hard way...


Sounds like this may be the case. Perhaps you could suggest he gets to know other Filipinas to get a feel for the landscape. I wish him luck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Issues*



jdavis10 said:


> Alright my friend in Manila has been talking to this girl from Manila for over a year, but she "dances" for a group all over philippines and works at a callcenter, but issue is she married to an american airforce guy while back they were talking and it upset my friend. He told me he couldnt be with her until for sure HE know files had been file for divorce. So far he told me they seen no proof of the husband file for divorce so idk what to say on it. For sure though I dont trust the girl at all. She is very gullible and always hanging out with many guys she calls her friends but all these guys like her so I surely feel a issue for him.
> 
> 
> Any of you been through the experience? trying to help my friend


There is no divorce in Philippine law. She would need to have or get an annulment here. Very time consuming and extremely expensive process. If your friend plans to marry her here in the country, a foreign divorce is not recognized so far as I know. Also, to take her out of the Philippines on a fiancee visa, the annulment has to be done here and complete first.
In all honesty, your friend would be better off to keep looking for the "right" girl. There are a lot of fish in the ocean and better to catch one that does not have an anchor tied to them-----honest opinion..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gene and Viol said:


> There is no divorce in Philippine law. She would need to have or get an annulment here. Very time consuming and extremely expensive process. If your friend plans to marry her here in the country, a foreign divorce is not recognized so far as I know. Also, to take her out of the Philippines on a fiancee visa, the annulment has to be done here and complete first.
> In all honesty, your friend would be better off to keep looking for the "right" girl. There are a lot of fish in the ocean and better to catch one that does not have an anchor tied to them-----honest opinion..


Then again, a marriage may have never happened - as a fair number who claim to be married, but aren't in reality .. and I foresee a possible money draining campaign in the cards .. 

An alternate would be to test the waters, and ask what is the process to evaporate the marriage .. (yes, many a native claims that they can make a marriage vanish .. )

Yep, Anchor free is the best way, says me ..


----------



## mihia (Jan 6, 2013)

Divorces are recognized if the foreigner initiates it, not the filipino. Her only recourse is to get an annulment.


----------

